# FF Guppies



## Hiab422 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello there i have a bunch of guppies to give away i have to thin down the tanks a-bit.
Located in Abbotsford
Thanks Larry.:
WOW basicaly all gone now.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hiab422 said:


> Hello there i have a bunch of guppies to give away i have to thin down the tanks a-bit.
> Located in Abbotsford
> Thanks Larry.


how many is a bunch? id take em for sure


----------

